# Sound Locomotives



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Has anyone bought these Athearn locomotives that are DCC with sound?

If yes, how do they run? Do they keep running well after some use? Any meltdowns?

I heard them in a hobby shop on the test track and was impressed by the sound.

Hoping or some news .


----------

